# WDF Ad for online Police K9 decoy certification...



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

great concept Tim.

I want a piece of it...you can offer a pre-made Insta-Rep option...for your graduates...to be purchased only after graduation of course...

We can work out the details, but I was thinking something along these lines.

website, business cards, answering service, anytime references (phone or email), including past seminar testimonials..pics and videos (I have green screen capabilities)

and of course the standard, deluxe or SUPER deluxe EGO WALL options...8,12 or 24 wall mount plaques in variety, custom tailored to the students accomplishments or recognition from various agencies, 2,8, or 12 framed certificates, and of course the obligatory separate wall of 50, 100 or 150 photographs of police K9 handlers and thier dogs, including the Brother P-Touch lables pre-affixed with the department, handlers and dogs names, and wall case of various K9 patches along with gift clocks and a nice desk set from grateful clients.

you can also offer the sport package or handler-only packages, complete with various awards, and google entries....

let me know.....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Read the ad Joby, it already sold for $100......sheesh.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

We have more available! My daughter just colored two more!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Now we need Ceritified "hard" dog plaques. For dogs that can take a lickin and keep on tickin. High volatage, sharpened pinches, even a knee to the jaw, becasuse who needs to teach a dog to turn when you can just knee him in the face. Also dogs that bite thier handlers...and well make no actual collerlation how this equals a good working dog. Except that he can put his handler in the hospital...so that must be cool. In addition to these requirements, a dog must allow people pet him, with adoring eyes, and a push of the muzzle...then for no reason other than the dog being a "hard" dog latches on the hand of the person. In fact we can offer levels, the more unpreditcable the dog....the higher the certification.


And to match... The Delusional handler certification. This one goes out to that special person, who has a ho-hum mediocre drive dog, that is social...and his handler insists the dog is civil and loves the fight. He cannot actually point out any behaviors that support this, but you smile, nod and humor him. He also has a decoy, who you have never heard of, he claims is the best decoy ever to work a dog....that can make the dog do all kinds terrible and vicious things. You point out that if the decoy was so good...why is the training not sticking? The handler devels into his box of delusions and denies that thier is any flaws in his dog, or his training...it must be you, the new decoy that is not capable of evoking the monster within. This person sells dogs are around 18 months and 2 years old on a systematic schedule....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, we offer Master trainer certs as well!
James you are thinking out of the box and I like it. I'm taking your proposals very seriously. We should meet up at a cafe ASAP! This could change the dog world forever. I'd like you and Joby to be our "Extreme Master Instructors"!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Now we need Ceritified "hard" dog plaques. For dogs that can take a lickin and keep on tickin. High volatage, sharpened pinches, even a knee to the jaw, becasuse who needs to teach a dog to turn when you can just knee him in the face. Also dogs that bite thier handlers...and well make no actual collerlation how this equals a good working dog. Except that he can put his handler in the hospital...so that must be cool. In addition to these requirements, a dog must allow people pet him, with adoring eyes, and a push of the muzzle...then for no reason other than the dog being a "hard" dog latches on the hand of the person. In fact we can offer levels, the more unpreditcable the dog....the higher the certification.
> 
> 
> And to match... The Delusional handler certification. This one goes out to that special person, who has a ho-hum mediocre drive dog, that is social...and his handler insists the dog is civil and loves the fight. He cannot actually point out any behaviors that support this, but you smile, nod and humor him. He also has a decoy, who you have never heard of, he claims is the best decoy ever to work a dog....that can make the dog do all kinds terrible and vicious things. You point out that if the decoy was so good...why is the training not sticking? The handler devels into his box of delusions and denies that thier is any flaws in his dog, or his training...it must be you, the new decoy that is not capable of evoking the monster within. This person sells dogs are around 18 months and 2 years old on a systematic schedule....


the presses are ready, Jim...working on a catalog now...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Some people on here might recognize one of our first graduates. Master Vandermuff often stops by our clinic as a guest speaker!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0RLUQuYmrU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

where can I call to sign up? I can't be leave all of this is for just $19.95, but wait, there's more, god, please make it a belt buckle with a dog's head in 3D


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's another one for ya. These ones got the police decoy, dog, and handler certs.... Look at them go! Wow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N4qp8cTowg


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Tim as the Guinness beer commercial slogan this is "Brilliant" ...

Train per view, canine training systems, have nothing on this... you need to shoot an informercial... have that guy that does the Sham-wow and slapp chop be your spokesman...

I see something revolutionary here...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Here's another one for ya. These ones got the police decoy, dog, and handler certs.... Look at them go! Wow!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N4qp8cTowg


Anna,

That video shows the need for a twenty foot STIFF long line
so you can push your dog after you threaten to send ur DAWG


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Timothy....

Do I get my own whistle?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Here's another one for ya. These ones got the police decoy, dog, and handler certs.... Look at them go! Wow!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N4qp8cTowg


Oh my my!

I'd like to bring some attention to the decoys footwork after the bite! BWAhAjhahahha!!!!!
Stop or he will send his boy!!!!! WTF!!!!
Notice the determination of the dog to destroy the assailant!

I'd like to use this on the projector in class!


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Excuse me sir, might I inquire as to the quality of dog one should expect to work in your courses? Kindly respond at your convenience.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chad Sloan said:


> Excuse me sir, might I inquire as to the quality of dog one should expect to work in your courses? Kindly respond at your convenience.


Chad, EXTREME!


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Typical. Ask for answers get vagueries.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Sloan said:


> Excuse me sir, might I inquire as to the quality of dog one should expect to work in your courses? Kindly respond at your convenience.


 
As Exteme Master Trainer under The Legendary 3rd degree Elite Cobra Extreme Kennel Master T. Stacey the third. 

I would say a very detailed an accurate description of the Extreme super K9s you may work (for 3 easy payments of 29.99) for this Certification is: Unparallel.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

James Downey said:


> As Exteme Master Trainer under The Legendary 3rd degree Elite Cobra Extreme Kennel Master T. Stacey the third.
> 
> I would say a very detailed an accurate description of the Extreme super K9s you may work (for 3 easy payments of 29.99) for this Certification is: Unparallel.


One day you'll be running the show! Sooner than later with such detailed explanations like that!


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

This is the perfect addition to online Skype dog training sessions. 

Become a master trainer & a certified decoy so you can open a professional dog training business. Make sure to embellish your resume too. Trials you've attended becomes trials you actually worked and if you took a few bites from a titled dog, you can say you trained it from start to finish. Heck you can just completely lie about your achievements, no one will ever know. :roll:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> Trials you've attended becomes trials you actually worked and if you took a few bites from a titled dog, you can say you trained it from start to finish. Heck you can just completely lie about your achievements, no one will ever know. :roll:


Say it isn't so, surely people don't actually do that :roll:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

YOOOOOOO I want one of these, you can call me what ever they call that dude from karate kid, that does that wax on wax off crap, because that can help with defelcting dogs with my new invention for dog training called the doggy shield, basically Ican bounce dogs off of it like a joust or something along those lines.

But before I do this Tim I need you to go to that site and make one of those videos that used to be used that Jeff O would have his arguments so that we can get further detail of your propaganda.:-D


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd like to give a big shout out to my Mentors in Police decoying Joby, James and the king of the Police Decoys the guru Tim Stacy! We all learned so much through your online courses, PMs and the lesson by Skype was quite informative. We all loved the course materials and supplies especially the alcohol and medicinal herbs, they all really helped get through all the information with great ease. Looking forward to opening our franchise up Kanada way. Thanks for all the help!

Here is a wonderful picture of our minty fresh newly certified Police decoy showing off his new found police decoying skills! Thanks again Guru Tim!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

He was natural from day one. We did a lot of bungee work with David.
Here's a quote from the police!

"we had a lot of trouble catching him! There was no doubt he was trained professionally! At one point he fed the right side of his butt ox to an officer, only to take it away! The officer hit a tree behind the decoy! We are looking to get some laws on the books to close down the schools that train these hooligans but for right now they continue training decoys at a staggering rate!"


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Here is a wonderful picture of our minty fresh newly certified Police decoy showing off his new found police decoying skills! Thanks again Guru Tim!!


I've often heard prey drive referred to as "booty drive". Would this be what they're talking about? and if so, would you consider those officers to have EXTREME booty drive?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Eric Read said:


> I've often heard prey drive referred to as "booty drive". Would this be what they're talking about? and if so, would you consider those officers to have EXTREME booty drive?


Like many others that day, they were just trying to make it to the 19th hole.


----------

